# Kramer Ferrington???



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Anyone have any info about this?
Friend of mine as gotten one from a relative but can't find many information.

The model is clearly a KFS2 since there's dot and no binding one the neck. But the headstock says Ferrington onstead of Kramer. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

There was one that I looked at about a year ago locally. The designer (Ferrington) built some of his own guitars either before or after licensing the design to Kramer. I'm a little fuzzy on what the exact situation was. Neat guitar regardless. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I had one exactly like that only with a big Kramer label. My top warped really bad. Even though its not a real acoustic and low end, it was my favorite acoustic I ever had. Because it was cool!...........


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Neil Finn from Crowed House was a big fan of this model. This is the drummer Paul Hester during a pub gig










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> I had one exactly like that only with a big Kramer label. My top warped really bad. Even though its not a real acoustic and low end, it was my favorite acoustic I ever had. Because it was cool!...........





Lord-Humongous said:


> There was one that I looked at about a year ago locally. The designer (Ferrington) built some of his own guitars either before or after licensing the design to Kramer. I'm a little fuzzy on what the exact situation was. Neat guitar regardless.


Did one of you knows how to tell if it's before or after Kramer period?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

i remember the ads in guitar mags in the mid '80s with EVH holding one of these on the beach yet in full rock star stage clothing, lol.
I never played one, but everything I heard about them was underwhelming. one of those cases when trying to be too many things (an electric and an acoustic) results in being not particularly good at either.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Anything here help you out?

http://www.vintagekramer.com/company44.htm

http://www.vintagekramer.com/Ferr/postkramerferrington1.jpeg


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

fretboard said:


> Anything here help you out?
> 
> http://www.vintagekramer.com/company44.htm
> 
> http://www.vintagekramer.com/Ferr/postkramerferrington1.jpeg



Will have a read for lunch time! 
Thanks!


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Accept2 said:


> I had one exactly like that only with a big Kramer label. My top warped really bad. Even though its not a real acoustic and low end, it was my favorite acoustic I ever had. Because it was cool!...........


The other difference with the one you had was that it had the groovy Kramer tiger claw inlays, which were wicked cool... You got that guitar from me and I bought it new... it played great but really wasn't very practical... I wonder where it is now?


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

I had one couple years ago (in the 80's) and she finish on the wall in thousand of pieces. That thing was a real crappy guitar, never stay tune. I told to myself, if it's no good for me it ain't good for anybody so she visit the wall couple times........lolllll


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a few of those bad boys. Not bad if plugged into some effects. Kinda dated these days, they can be played ironically lol.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Jimi D said:


> The other difference with the one you had was that it had the groovy Kramer tiger claw inlays, which were wicked cool... You got that guitar from me and I bought it new... it played great but really wasn't very practical... I wonder where it is now?


My guess is that the top is in a museum somewhere in a display where they show rogue waves.........


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Danny Ferrington has made some fascinating guitars for a lot of famous people. I have a book about his luthiery, and some of the instruments pictured are gorgeous. I think one of the earliest acoustic-that-looks-like-a-rocker guitars he made was an acoustic modelled on the GIbson Explorer, for Carlene Carter.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah, got a picture of the serial number:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Every info I've found about those FErrington stated that serial number should start with letters: FR, FC, FB... this one have no letters... confusing!


----------



## jboy (Mar 25, 2021)

robare99 said:


> I have a few of those bad boys. Not bad if plugged into some effects. Kinda dated these days, they can be played ironically lol.


hello, i know this is an old post but would you like to sell any of your Ferringtons ? Thanks,
John


----------



## Ocraled (6 mo ago)

Hello. I have two Ferringtons and have started to think about selling them.
Are there any "guideline", regarding on prices? As type of fretboard inlays, matching color headstocks etc?
Or are the prices simply based on demand and finding the right buyer?
When searching for current and old sales the scale can be from 200-1200 usd.


----------

